# Ultimate Anxiety Relief



## shawn20k (Nov 11, 2003)

good deal or crock??????????

http://www.ultimateanxietyrelief.com/specialoffer


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Well there is basis behind alot of the ingredients in their ability to cure anxiety. Even people on this board have posted some success with a few of them. Its probably overpriced and looks like you can buy most of those ingredients seperately at publix or walmart (then make your own Ultimate Anxiety Remedy). I would be skeptical, but it couldnt hurt.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Looks like a scam to me. I could understand how some of those ingredients would work, but this disorder is too complex to be simply fixed by an herbal remedy IMO. It may get rid of the anxiety, but you still might have problems with socialization.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

For some reason the link worked on the work computer, but not on mine here at home. No matter, from what I gathered by peeking at the ingredients earlier, crock. Scam is more like it; judging from how they describe their own product, I'd worry about even getting something in the mail after handing over my credit card number.

Go to the grocery store, buy a generic multivitamin and a B-vitamin complex. Take one every day. Probably just as good.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

I take an australian product called nervaids that has two of the ingredients mentioned - valerian root and passion flower. This has helped reduce my anxiety. Each person is different and so what works for me may not for you. 

I have also tried sjw (listed as an ingredient aswell) but that didn't do anything, (though i didn't try it for more than a week and you're supposed to take it for about 6 weeks but i was too impatient). I've also read that gingko (another ingredient listed), is no better than a placebo and that's possibly a waste of money. 

You may want to try products that have the individual or maybe a small selection of those herbs to see what really works, as i guess it may be cheaper if you do so. 

And also, its unlikely that it will actually "cure" you, but at best it will lower the severity of your symptoms.


----------



## Mr 47 (Jun 27, 2005)

^^ what jauggy said. Just buy the passion flower and valerian root, though they don't completely remove the effects of anxiety, they can help.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I agree, you may want to try Eclectic Institute's herbal tinctures or compounds.

I've been taking Valerian, skullcap and passion flower individually. They help me relax. I use them sparingly and alternate doses as not to develop any tolerance. Best experiences are with Valerian and Skullcap. Passionflower doesn't seem to work so well by itself. I think I like the freeze-dried compounds best. :|


----------

